# Roadkill as meat for tegus...



## BatGirl1 (Mar 24, 2013)

My bf accidentally hit a deer last night. The police had to shoot it in the head because it was suffering. The guys are going now to get the body to use for bait for coyotes and my question is this... can the organs be chopped up and used as food for niles? Meaning the heart, liver, kidneys. Or would this not be good anymore having sat on side of road dead all night? There is still snow on ground here but today temps got up to like 50 degrees... also, in future, could deer organs and coyote meat and organs be used for the tegu meat? I'm just looking at it for potential of free food when the guys go hunting. Thanks  oh, and if i did use the organ meat from this deer, i would be freezing it, so would this possibly kill any harmful bacteria etc it may have started getting from sitting out? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

Tegus would eat a lot worse stuff than that in the wild. People in West Virginia would eat that deer in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 24, 2013)

_ It‘s fine, I wouldn‘t pass on it... stock up the freezer. Not just the organs either._


----------



## jondancer (Mar 24, 2013)

mine love venison, but if there is any left in the cage thats not eaten it will stink worse than other meats.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 24, 2013)

We feed road kill to the wolves I work with. Those overnight temps should matter too much. Send me the back strap!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd not pass that up at all. I'd be feeding it to my dogs though, haha.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 24, 2013)

chelvis said:


> We feed road kill to the wolves I work with. Those overnight temps should matter too much. Send me the back strap!



wow you work with wolves thats super cool im jealous when im old enough i am going to get a high content wolf hybrid they are soo cool


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> chelvis said:
> 
> 
> > We feed road kill to the wolves I work with. Those overnight temps should matter too much. Send me the back strap!
> ...



Please don't get a wolf hybrid because it's "cool". _Real_ high content wolfdogs need to be treated like wild animals requiring more specific diets and outdoor enclosures among other things. Owning a high content wolfdog is not like owning a dog. 

I would look into breeds that look like wolves but are 100% domestic dog like the Tamaskan Dog:


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

Brenden, Owl is totally right on this.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 24, 2013)

No trust me im not doing it because its cool i just love how they act there temperments and their pack mentallity it all just fascinates me and trust me i plan on doing plenty of research before purchasing anything you never know i may end up with a med or low content it just depends on my situation later in life especially if i end up joining the military or what career pathway i choose lol still not sure on anything i guess i have a while though


i would love to go to russia and see wild tigers crazy dream of mine btw russian is horribly hard to self teach


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> No trust me im not doing it because its cool i just love how they act there temperments and their pack mentallity it all just fascinates me and trust me i plan on doing plenty of research before purchasing anything you never know i may end up with a med or low content it just depends on my situation later in life especially if i end up joining the military or what career pathway i choose lol still not sure on anything i guess i have a while though
> 
> 
> i would love to go to russia and see wild tigers crazy dream of mine btw russian is horribly hard to self teach




Join the navy like my stepson did. A lot of fun and the overseas ladies love US sailors. When you get back, Uncle Sam will pay for your college.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ikr lol im thinking marines boats all the time arent really my thing i wanna be on the ground or in the air


football could also pay for my college know only thing what do i want to go to college for :?


----------



## got10 (Mar 24, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > chelvis said:
> ...



in total agreement here . I have shepherd /wolf hybrid . Love him to death , would NOT recommend them to ANYONE though.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 24, 2013)

DO NOT GET A WOLF OR HYBRID AS A PET!!!!!

I can not tell you how often people get them and are just sick of their pet at the end of the first year. They are not dogs, they are not wolves and they are not humans so they do not know what they are and often act like they don't know where they belong. 

I work wolves in a zoological or field biology setting. They are not my pets, I do not interact with them. I am just the person who brings them food, the scary one who fixes them up when they are hurt and fix the enclosures as needed. To be honest I wouldn't have it any other way. I have worked with many different animals (wolves, lions, bears, tigers, cougars...etc) and its sad what people think are pets. 

That being said here are some of the guys in my care now:
This is Taku:









Kuma:





M1049:





M1228, F1227, M1229 and F1226


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 24, 2013)

I love wolves and alwaus wonder if they could be raised from babies as pets

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 24, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I love wolves and alwaus wonder if they could be raised from babies as pets
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Scientists have tried that, doesn't work. Saw it in a documentary about dogs on Netflix. However, they have managed to domesticate foxes.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 25, 2013)

A fennec fox is on my "must have before I die " list  soooo cute.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 25, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> A fennec fox is on my "must have before I die " list  soooo cute.



Fennec foxes can't really be housebroken. You can get one for about $1200


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: RE: Roadkill as meat for tegus...*



dragonmetalhead said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > I love wolves and alwaus wonder if they could be raised from babies as pets
> ...



I firgured that

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chelvis (Mar 25, 2013)

Fenec foxes are moody. By far its reds and grays that turn into pets. Wolves never really tame down and do not make rewarding pets.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 25, 2013)

[attachment=6699]Maybe not the Reds.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I know the fennecs i saw had to be kept in cages kind of like ferrets and they are soooo hyper.


And that crazy noise they make. But just love the huge ears.  not something i'd want now. Too involved. But maybe some day


----------



## Dubya (Mar 25, 2013)

I accidently ran over a rabbit today. I was going to throw it in the trunk to bring home for Gwangi when some little girl who was there started screaming at me and crying. I was like "hey, kid, it's just a damn rabbit, what's your problem?" I took a picture for this thread and the little yard ape kicked me. What's up with that? 
[attachment=6711]


----------



## Tannaros (Mar 25, 2013)

dragonmetalhead said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > I love wolves and alwaus wonder if they could be raised from babies as pets
> ...



I always found it intriguing how the foxes developed so many dog-associated traits. That, and how quickly the study had substantial results.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 25, 2013)

> I accidently ran over a rabbit today. I was going to throw it in the trunk to bring home for Gwangi when some little girl who was there started screaming at me and crying. I was like "hey, kid, it's just a damn rabbit, what's your problem?" I took a picture for this thread and the little yard ape kicked me. What's up with that?





Foxes didn't take long to domesticate at all, what most people don't know is they did the reverse as well and it ended very quickly. 

As for road kill. If its a cold night and its fresh and you would eat it, many times its safe for reptiles.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 25, 2013)

lol foxes stink though my friend had an artic for awhile he was cool and all but man it was bad and haha first day i drove i had to excecute a squirell some lady hit it in front of me and i had to put him out of his misery lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: RE: Roadkill as meat for tegus...*



Dubya said:


> I accidently ran over a rabbit today. I was going to throw it in the trunk to bring home for Gwangi when some little girl who was there started screaming at me and crying. I was like "hey, kid, it's just a damn rabbit, what's your problem?" I took a picture for this thread and the little yard ape kicked me. What's up with that?



Oh good lord. Haha. I hope you saved the eggs too. Good protein and calcium from the shells...and maybe gwangi will poop rainbow colors!!!


----------

